# roof top spider ideas



## lyssa-anne (Oct 19, 2006)

Hello....I am turning to all you expert haunters once again for your great ideas...I am looking to make a big roof top spider for my house...last year i just used a stuffed garbage bag spider, this year looking to make something a bit more stable...thanks in advance for any ideas or advance!!


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

Hey lyssa-anne. I, too, want that nasty little arachnid atop my house in gigantic form. So I've begun building mine. I wish I had pics to share but not yet. I built the body using chicken wire for the form and covered it in paper mache. The legs are rolled up newspaper covered in duct tape for added stability, then paper mache over it for structure. I made the head similar to the body (chicken wire and paper mache) but I added LEDs for the eyes so they light up red. One thing I would suggest is keeping in mind that if it's to be viewed up on the roof, over accentuate details. I think I made the legs on mine a little too small in diameter. 

Hope this helps at least a little if nothing more and please post pics when its done. Oh and if you have ideas of covering your spider with hair, please share what you use for the hair....I'm still trying to figure that one out for my spider.

Good Luck!


----------



## lyssa-anne (Oct 19, 2006)

Thanks Hawks Hill...love your idea.....cant wait to see your pics, cant wait to start mine..lol... you got me thinking about what to use for hair.......
I will let you know how I make out!!  Thanks again for sharing your ideas....


----------



## lyssa-anne (Oct 19, 2006)

Thinking about the hair...the first thing that came to my mind was that fake fur (not sure of the proper name) that you can buy in fabric stores....i bought some before, but cant remember how much it was...dont think it was very expensive, you can get different colours...


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

I posted a thread asking folks for their suggestions on where to get hair for my spider: http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=12582

There are some good suggestions if you're interested. The more I think about it, the more I'm liking the idea of using cotton balls that have been dyed black. Or buying some fake fur material like you mentioned but the amount I want I think it's going to be expensive.

One other thought - the legs on my spider are so long that the weight are causing them to break away from the body and collapse in the center of the segments. So now i'm thinking I need a solid structure for legs...like pvc. Just wanted to mention it so that you don't end up re-doing the legs on yours like I am now going to be doing on mine. Keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

monsterlist has a really great rooftop spider where they addressed how to make the legs sturdy. I think someone also made one out of a lawn chair/chaise lounge thingie. I'd find you the link, but my brain is fried from crafting all day. Whhhhhhhoooooooooooiiiiieeeeee!!


d5, taking an Ambien and going off to LaLa Land soon....


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

See what Tracy's wife did for him and his spider:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=5068


----------



## Texan78 (Sep 25, 2008)

Spookie said:


> See what Tracy's wife did for him and his spider:
> 
> http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=5068


That spider is absolutely sick! I would live to build one for my roof. Currently I just use an inflatable spider.


----------



## lyssa-anne (Oct 19, 2006)

I wanted to see that spider but unfortunately I cant watch any vidoes on my computer...unless I wait an hour for it to d/l.....lol...yep..dealing with old fashion dail-up modem here.....

Hawks Hill -thats for sharing that tip with me...thinking pvc pipe would work great.....also thought about Big O pipe...lol..not sure if thats the right name, but thats what I have been told.


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

lyssa-anne said:


> I wanted to see that spider but unfortunately I cant watch any vidoes on my computer...unless I wait an hour for it to d/l.....lol...yep..dealing with old fashion dail-up modem here.....


Lyssa-anne, just to keep you in the loop, in his video Tracy's wife made leg covers with furry yarn. I went to his website and while he uses a lot of video to illustrate what he's been doing, here's a web page with some photos of his wife's handiwork.

http://groups.msn.com/VillageHaunt/swstep8.msnw


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

Hey Lyssa-anne - have you started building your spider yet? I'm re-doing mine using all pvc for legs and superstructure to be placed under the body which I've yet to decide what to make it out of. 

I'll try and get some pics posted... please share your ideas for how you plan to build yours.


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

Here's what I've done so far:


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

So whatcha done on your spider lyssa-anne?


----------



## lyssa-anne (Oct 19, 2006)

Thanks for that link spookie!!! That was great! What a great idea for the legs..

Great job so far Hawks Hill...I havent actually started mine..(running late this year, I usually have my house done by now..) Have a couple ideas for the legs ..also thinking pvc pipe or that "big O" pipe.which ever is easier...thinking pvc would be better...
But trying to figure out what to use for the body still .......thinking maybe tires???
I am hoping to get out today and get the supplies...I will keep you posted!!


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

I went the easy way. Went to Costco. Instant roof spider.


----------



## lyssa-anne (Oct 19, 2006)

wow...I am thinking you have the right idea Doc....I just might have to take a trip to Costco..probably be cheaper.....


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

I think it was $59.99, not exactly cheap but parts can add up quickly and I like to think my time is worth more than $0.05/hour


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

Ahh...but the sense of accomplishment you feel when you create (and of course finish) a prop like this is sooooo well worth it! Not to mention, you end up with something others admire and can't get themselves!!

But sometimes, when time is of the essence like this time of year, we often result in buying instead of building. I'm still all for building when you can though.


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

I agree, but I'm also working on an Axworthy Ghost, a crypt for my FCG and a set of hitchiking ghosts. Gotta take some short cuts if I wanna get them all done.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Hey, l-a! I have a stinky modem too! I go the library to watch videos..check it out! Most libraries will let you call in advance & reserve a computer & internet time, so you don't have to wait around for one to become available.
I thought of other stuff for your spider fur: Xmas garland, wrapped around the body & glued down as you go to secure it. You can buy black garland now, but it still is kind metallic-y and shiney..I'm not sure if it would work, but you might be able to use Krylon's black camoflage paint to matte the shininess off (this might make the tinsle clump, though).It might look cool if you use red, green or purple garland, and just hit the tops of the garland with paint for a depth of color (paint it after the garland is on the spider body). The other ideas are from a Muppets craft book I have: they make porcupine like quills from bendy drinking straws (cut the straws to a very steep angle to make a spear like tip...cut the other end lengthwise to make 4 "flaps" that you can tape down to the spider body. They also use corn broom bristles for hair, but I think those would be a PITA to adhere.)
I also thought of buying baseball sized sytrofoam balls, cutting them in half...then gluing just a bit of fur around/to the balls only (NO DIRTY JOKES PEOPLE!!LOL) and using toothpicks with glue to adhere the furballs to the spider. I think if you use fur all over the body, it would be really heavy if it got wet in the rain & might squash the spider body or legs. I like the yarn idea! Smart!


d5


----------



## housedragonmom (Oct 1, 2008)

*rooftop spider*

I am new to this forum and this is my first post but I have been producing home haunts for years. I, too, am making a rooftop spider. I found 4ft. bamboo poles that I painted black and used 2 for each leg joined as a joint with duct tape. They came out great and cost me $8. They are spindly and knobby with the bamboo plus are easily storable. Hope this helps.


----------



## lyssa-anne (Oct 19, 2006)

Those are good ideas Debbie...including the library tip..lol...thinking of investing in satellite.....
I like your ideas also housedragon....what did you use for the body?
Can you post a picture?


----------



## lyssa-anne (Oct 19, 2006)

Hawks hill - how many pvc pipes did you purchase to make your spider legs?


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

lyssa-anne said:


> Hawks hill - how many pvc pipes did you purchase to make your spider legs?


Uhh...um...ya know, I'm not real sure. I think I bought 6-8 10 foot pieces of 3/4" pvc. I don't think I used all of it either. So at less than $2 each, that's not too bad.


----------

